# lateral raises - push or pull day



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

hi

sounds like a dumb question but i was wondering where lateral raises fit into a push pull routine. Im currently doing them on my push routine just after heavy bar press.

was gonna post a poll with this but i forgot.

my options were gonna be...

push day

pull day

isolation exercises have no place in a push pull routine so neither day


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Well they involve mainly contraction of the deltoids so I would say group them with other chest/shoulder work, so yes, after a bar press is sensible.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

sticky situation

the deltoids would fall in line with push but the upperback which gets used alot in raises woudl fall into pull

generally i would put it into push, but one of the simple functional tests used by alot of PTs for testing pull muscles is a lat raise


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Stick them on Leg day...  ...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

glen danbury said:


> sticky situation
> 
> the deltoids would fall in line with push but the upperback which gets used alot in raises woudl fall into pull
> 
> generally i would put it into push, b*ut one of the simple functional tests used by alot of PTs for testing pull muscles is a lat raise*


thats me fcuked cos i am so weak on this exercise that you wouldnt believe it :cursing:

think im gonna leave em on the push day.

cellerat... with the medial delts being such a small muscle do you think putting them on leg day could overtraing them or do you think that the medial delts arent hit on the push or pull day so leg day is ok?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think all shoulder excersies should be done on a three day split with Legs...I also think that shrugs should be done on back day as it is pull movement...


----------

